# DNS Server unter Linux!



## Kidix (1. Juni 2005)

Hi,


 kennt jemand eine Anleitung oder Tut zum Einrichten eines Nameservers unter Linux!

 Gruß

 Kidix


----------



## Julian Maicher (1. Juni 2005)

*Re: DSN Server unter Linux!*

http://www.jwiesemann.de/linux/named.html
http://www.linuxhaven.de/dlhp/HOWTO/DE-DNS-HOWTO.html


Weitere findest du hier:
http://www.google.de/linux
http://www.tutorials.de/tutorials19208.html


----------



## Arne Buchwald (1. Juni 2005)

*Re: DSN Server unter Linux!*

Suche nach Bind-HowTo.


----------



## Julian Maicher (1. Juni 2005)

*Re: DSN Server unter Linux!*

http://www.faqs.org/docs/Linux-HOWTO/Chroot-BIND-HOWTO.html


----------

